# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Nuevo trasvase a la vista

## gomar

http://www.periodicoclm.es/articulo/...541002851.html

La afirmación axiomática de que es ilegal es falsa (este año son 305 Hm3 y hay 387)

----------


## termopar

> http://www.periodicoclm.es/articulo/...541002851.html
> 
> La afirmación axiomática de que es ilegal es falsa (este año son 305 Hm3 y hay 387)


En realidad, si no se hubiesen tergiversado y manipulado los datos del año pasado sobre agua almacenada, el límite de 400 Hm3 ya habrían entrado en vigencia así que de nuevo se equivoca,  según como se vea eso es legal o ilegal. Para mi, es ilegal.

----------

NoRegistrado (27-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> http://www.periodicoclm.es/articulo/...541002851.html
> 
> La afirmación axiomática de que es ilegal es falsa (este año son 305 Hm3 y hay 387)


En realidad son 304, no 305. Y ahora mismo hay 373, no 387. Fuentes oficiales como el SAIH
Y para demostrarte que no es falsa te pongo éste certificado del MAGRAMA a través de la CHT:



Como ves, los 400 entraron en vigor. Ellos hicieron la ley. Ellos certificaron y Ellos la vulneran.

Así que, bajo mi punto de vista y el de más gente, hay base jurídica suficiente para declararlo ilegal

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ésto es lo que dice la Ley 21/2013, de 9 de diciembre, de evaluación ambiental:




> http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/calidad...cm7-309722.pdf
> 
> *Disposición adicional decimoquinta. Reglas de explotación del Trasvase Tajo-Segura.*
> 
> 1. En función de las existencias conjuntas en Entrepeñas y Buendía a comienzos de cada mes, se establecen los siguientes niveles mensuales con arreglo a los que se acordará la realización de los trasvases, con un máximo anual total de 650 hm3 en cada año hidrológico (600 para el Segura y 50 para el Guadiana).
> 
> Nivel 1. Se dará cuando las existencias conjuntas en Entrepeñas y Buendía sean iguales o mayores que 1.500 hm3, o cuando las aportaciones conjuntas entrantes a estos embalses en los últimos doce meses sean iguales o mayores que 1.000 hm3. En este caso el órgano competente autorizará un trasvase mensual de 68 hm3, hasta el máximo anual antes referido.
> 
> Nivel 2. Se dará cuando las existencias conjuntas de Entrepeñas y Buendía sean inferiores a 1.500 hm3, sin llegar a los volúmenes previstos en el Nivel 3, y las aportaciones conjuntas registradas en los últimos doce meses sean inferiores a 1.000 hm3. En este caso el órgano competente autorizará un trasvase mensual de 38 hm3, hasta el máximo anual antes referido.
> ...


Como Entrepeñas y Buendía llegaron a almacenar más de 900 Hm3 desde la implantación de la ley tras su publicación en el Boletín Oficial del Estado, el nivel mínimo automáticamente se establecía en los 400 Hm3 siguiento lo estipulado en el punto 3, que anulaba  el régimen transitorio de cinco años a alcanzar ese nivel.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pero vamos, no es la primera vez que sucede. Será igual que en los años 90, si la situación no mejora se producirán trasvases ilegales uno tras otro, y a toro pasado dentro de unos años la justicia los declarará ilegales. Claro que para entonces, poco se podrá reparar... los que cayeron en delito de  prevaricación de autorizar los trasvases a sabiendas de que eran ilegales según la ley no tendrán ningun tipo de cargos, la cabecera del Tajo no será indemnizada y el agua no será devuelta.




> El País, 22 MAR 1996: *El Supremo anula un trasvase a Murcia aprobado hace dos años*
> 
> http://elpais.com/diario/1996/03/22/...25_850215.html





> El País, 31 MAR 1996: *El Supremo declara ilegal otro trasvase*
> 
> http://elpais.com/diario/1996/03/31/...13_850215.html





> El País, 13 MAY 1997: *Declarado ilegal un trasvase de socorro del Tajo a Murcia en la sequía de 1993*
> 
> http://elpais.com/diario/1997/05/13/...02_850215.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

Mientras haya trasvase habrá expolio.

 Utilizarán todos los medios legales e ilegales (como se está produciendo ahora) para llevárselo. 
Según la memoria del SCRATS, manejan un presupuesto de 1.650.000 euros aproximadamente, y tienen a todo el aparato jurídico, político y levantino a sus órdenes (no sé como lo han hecho en detrimento de los regantes tradicionales, pero lo han hecho).

 Se lo llevarán mientras la gente no se levante de verdad y se derogue. Haya leyes españolas, europeas o firmadas por el mismísimo Papa.



Saludos. Miguel

----------


## pablovelasco

Lo que no entiendo es por qué rábanos se pactó un documento en el cual en la primera sequía de turno iba a dejar a los usuarios del trasvase sin alternativa. El subir y casi duplicar el mínimo trasvasable de 240 a 400 sin ofrecer alternativa alguna en el caso de que alcanzara esa cota me pareció y me parece un error, que lo hablaron los firmantes del pacto, en una racha especialmente buena de abundancia de agua, y que tarde o temprano se iba a acabar.

Lo que hay que hacer es de una vez una ordenación racional de todos los recursos hídricos nacionales disponibles, incluyendo el agua desalada. Yo no soy contrario a la construcción de un nuevo trasvase, (entiendo que no es una postura aceptada por todos, pero a mí me parece una salida y es una opinión tan válida como otra) del Duero, por ejemplo que es más caudaloso que el Tajo, y llevar mucho cuidado a la hora de aumentar hectáreas de regadío o de cualquier otra alternativa viable que proporcione agua en cantidad y barata para todos, que todos podamos regar y beber. Sin olvidar la desalación, que puede también tener un papel importante.

Esta situación que lleva ya 30 años de tiras y afloja en los años húmedos y secos respectivamente no da seguridad a nadie, ni allí ni aquí.
Si se quiere conseguir el objetivo del agua para todos, esto tiene que cambiar, hay que racionalizar todos recursos disponibles YA.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hay algo que no entiendo Sr. Pablo Velasco. Se ha quejado usted en algunos hilos de que el agua desalada es demasiado cara, pero pide unos trasvases que harían que el precio del m3 de agua fuese bastante superior al del agua desalada. No tiene mucho sentido... Vuelvo a realizarle la misma pregunta que le he formulado unas cuántas de veces, contésteme: *¿estaría dispuesto a pagar el agua a 1€ el metro cúbico aproximadamente, sí o no?
*



> Lo que no entiendo es por qué rábanos se pactó un documento en el cual en la primera sequía de turno iba a dejar a los usuarios del trasvase sin alternativa. El subir y casi duplicar el mínimo trasvasable de 240 a 400 sin ofrecer alternativa alguna en el caso de que alcanzara esa cota me pareció y me parece un error, que lo hablaron los firmantes del pacto, en una racha especialmente buena de abundancia de agua, y que tarde o temprano se iba a acabar.


Las leyes no se pactan, se aprueban. Y por otra parte, sí que se ofrecía alternativa... un régimen transitorio de 5 años que subía 32 Hm3 hasta llegar a los 400 Hm3 para que no fuese demasiado duro contra el trasvase y se quedase un año sin trasvasar agua, pero si los embalses de cabecera superaban los 900 Hm3 se subía automáticamente a los 400 Hm3 al tener un colchón trasvasable de 500. A mí me parece muy sensato.

----------


## termopar

Bueno pues parece que sí hay nuevo trasvase: http://www.elmundo.es/espana/2015/08...9318b457c.html
Vergonzoso!!!

Nota al sr. Velasco: No se puede ser mas incoherente con menos frases. Supone un esfuerzo imposible de acometer el tratar de hacerle entender algunos conceptos. Por un oído le entra y por otro le sale cegado por su egoísmo.

----------

NoRegistrado (28-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Pues me llega la información de que les van a dar a los regantes 5 Hm3 de los regantes tradicionales. Como siempre decimos, las primeras víctimas del SCRATS son los regantes tradicionales. Pero si lo soportan, allá ellos.
Lo que no entiendo es como la consejera actual, al igual que el anterior, trabaja para unos y no para otros.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## pablovelasco

http://www.libertaddigital.com/espan...ra-1276555844/


_Además, añade que la Dirección General del Agua, con fecha 21 de agosto de 2015, emitió una propuesta sobre la situación de los embalses de cabecera del Tajo "en el que se hace constar que el volumen de existencias efectivas en el conjunto de embalses Entrepeñas y Buendía, a fecha 1 de agosto de 2015, era de 402 hectómetros".

A todo ello añade que, acorde con lo establecido en el punto 1 de la disposición adicional decimoquinta sobre las reglas de explotación del trasvase Tajo-Segura, "se ha constatado que se está en situación hidrológica excepcional de nivel 3".

Dicha situación hidrológica excepcional establece que cuando concurran las condiciones hidrológicas de nivel 3, la autorización de trasvases le corresponde al ministro que tenga atribuidas las competencias en materia de agua, previo informe de la Comisión Central de Explotación.

"En esta situación de nivel 3 corresponde al órgano competente, el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, la autorización, de forma discrecional y motivada, de un volumen mensual de hasta 20 hectómetros cúbicos al mes", argumenta.

Así, en base a los acuerdos y las normativa citada por lo que el departamento que dirige Isabel García Tejerina ha autorizado un trasvase desde los embalses de Entrepeñas-Buendía a través del acueducto Tajo-Segura de 15 hectómetros para el este mes de agosto._

Al parecer al ser del mes de Agosto el trasvase, se ha tomado como referencia el 1 del mes, en el que la suma del agua embalsada era de más de 400 hm3, con lo cual sí que se puede trasvasar.

*¿estaría dispuesto a pagar el agua a 1€ el metro cúbico aproximadamente, sí o no?*

Cualquier trasvase sería tan caro? Yo creo que no, no tiene por qué subir tanto el coste. Por cierto, cómo lo ha calculado??? Eso del euro por m3 me imagino que lo dicen del trasvase del Ebro no??? Bueno, a mí me dijeron que iba a ser a 0,3e. Aún *suponiendo* que fuera cierto, evidentemente a esos precios no quiero agua. Pero y un trasvase Duero-Tajo, sabe también cuánto costaría más?
Lo que pido es una gestión nacional de los recursos hídricos, que permita llevar agua donde sea necesaria, contando además con otras alternativas que no sean trasvases, por supuesto.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Cualquier trasvase sería tan caro? Yo creo que no, no tiene por qué subir tanto el coste. Por cierto, cómo lo ha calculado??? Eso del euro por m3 me imagino que lo dicen del trasvase del Ebro no??? Bueno, a mí me dijeron que iba a ser a 0,3e.


Échale un vistazo a éste hilo que hice hace ya casi dos años copiando los datos de un informe que analiza los costes de dicho trasvase, y verás lo que vale en realidad llevar el agua del agua del Ebro al Levante. Y el cálculo no lo hace cualquier agencia extraña, lo hace el mismísimo Ministerio a través de una de sus secretarías, y hace ya un par de años.

*Coste estimado del agua del trasvase del Ebro: 0,912 €/m3*. http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...svase-del-Ebro




> Pero y un trasvase Duero-Tajo, sabe también cuánto costaría más?


Si ese hipotético trasvase se hace desde el tramo medio del Duero, habría que cruzar toda Castilla y León a contraperalte, imagínate el coste que tendría realizar algo así, ya que no hay otra alternativa. Hacer un túnel faraónico para cruzar toda la sierra de Guadarrama, bordear todo el area metropolitana de Madrid con otra buena dosis de ingeniería, y llegar hasta conectar con el Tajo-Segura con otra buena dosis de túneles, sifones o viaductos.

El coste que tendría semejante obra sería tremendo. A lo que habría que sumar el coste de mandarla por el Tajo-Segura. Es una locura...




> Aún *suponiendo* que fuera cierto, evidentemente a esos precios no quiero agua.


Pues puede olvidarse entonces de cualquier otro trasvase, Ebro, Duero, Tajo medio, Guadiana, etc. Su coste sería demasiado elevado.




> Lo que pido es una gestión nacional de los recursos hídricos, que permita llevar agua donde sea necesaria


Eso está muy bien, pero el agua no flota... y llevarla de un sitio a otro cuesta muchísimo dinero, mucho más del beneficio que produciría. Yo soy el primero que me gustaría que todas las cuencas estuvieran interconectadas y se pudiera mandar agua de una a otra, pero tiene un coste tremendo en relación al beneficio que puede producir, muy limitado.

----------


## NoRegistrado

El problema es que la gente dice: "que se interconexionen todas las cuencas españolas", coge un mapa de España y ve esto:


Se piensan que es enganchar un canal a un embalse X y por su peso el agua baja. Textualmente me lo han dicho proponiendo uno de Tortosa a Entrepeñas.

Pero en realidad, la orografía de la Península Ibérica es muy compleja, hacer un km de autovía, de tren (no digamos ya AVE) es, aparte de corruptelas, mucho más caro que en la inmensa llanura centroeuropea.

Lo que no dice el mapa es que el territorio es así:



En definitiva esto:


Eso unido a que están acostumbrados a que todo sea a cargo del Estado, incluso muchas cosas que atañen a su negocio, hace que se cree un clima de inconsciencia en el que se digan los disparates sobre hacer trasvases por todos lados que se leen aquí y en otros sitios. Que lo diga gente de a pié tiene un pase. Lo grave es que lo diga alguno que de presenta como Doctor

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

Mucho se pide al estado,....que me den el agua barata, que me hagan un trasvase, que si mi negocio va mal se me protega para no arruinarme,....y sin embargo, me gustaría saber si tanta exigencia va unida a cumplimientos.... Yo pago el iva y todos los demás impuestos, no extraigo agua ilegalmente,  mis trabajadores cobran al menos lo mínimo y cotizan a la SS,     mis tierras no eran de secano y por mis   los transformó ilegalmente de regadío.  A muchos se les debería caer la cara de vergüenza

----------

NoRegistrado (07-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Pues ayer salió un reportaje en Equipo de Investigación, y el fraude laboral en aquella zona con inmigrantes indocumentados y bolsas de dinero negro en la agricultura es descomunal, en otras zonas también.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (29-ago-2015)

----------


## termopar

> Pues ayer salió un reportaje en Equipo de Investigación, y el fraude laboral en aquella zona con inmigrantes indocumentados y bolsas de dinero negro en la agricultura es descomunal, en otras zonas también.
> Saludos. Miguel.


Muchos trabajos producen, si. Mucho distribuyen al resto de España vía impuestos y trabajos, JA JA

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Muchos trabajos producen, si. Mucho distribuyen al resto de España vía impuestos y trabajos, JA JA


Es verdad, es que es para reírse, jajajajajajaja
 Madre mía si hubiera una agencia tributaria y una inspección fiscal y laboral seria, la que se iba a montar, jajajajaajaja

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## F. Lázaro

Leyendo de nuevo completamente la ley de evalución ambiental en lo que se refiere al Tajo-Segura, he de decir que sí que es legal a ojos de esa ley para desgracia de la cabecera del Tajo, con lo cual retiro mi afirmación de que un nuevo trasvase sería ilegal en esas condiciones. A partir del 1 de septiembre es cuando sí que sería ilegal la aprobación de cualquier nuevo trasvase hasta que la reserva no suba de 400 Hm3. Si se mantienen en el tiempo niveles por debajo de ese límite ya veremos qué pasa...

Por el bien de todos, más vale que llueva con ganas en la sierra de Albarracín y en la de Cuenca este nuevo año hidrológico.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Lo que ocurrió ahí fue una de las jugarretas del amigo Cañete, retrasando la entrada en vigor de forma incomprensible hasta que se bajó 1 Hm3 por debajo de los 900.

 El daño está hecho ya. Y doctores tienes la Iglesia. Los abogados y los jueces resolverán. Casi estoy seguro que resolverán a favor de que el límite actual sea de 304.

Pero lo importante es que todo el mundo vea el drama del Tajo y se queden a la vista los sucios tejemanejes que se han realizado para dejarle muerto de por vida.

Aún queda mucho camino por andar.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

A eso me refería con la manipulación de los datos el año en que entró en vigor esta nueva forma de trasvasar. NO SE ESPERABAN QUE ESE MISMO AÑO SE LLEGASE A LOS 900 HM3 Y HECHA LA LEY HECHA LA TRAMPA

----------


## NoRegistrado

De hecho, la Asamblea de Aranjuez comentaron que esos días bajaba más agua de la escasa habitual. Igual que éste mes de Julio, ha estado todo el invierno y primavera con poco nivel, y en Julio ha bajado como un río vivo. En algunos sitios opinan que es por que tenían que cumplir la media y en la Asamblea de Aranjuez dicen que es porque hubo un informe del estado del agua. Yo no lo sé en realidad. Pero si que durante Julio ha bajado bastante más, además de la atención a riegos y usos de la cuenca. Ahora ya se acabó la fiesta.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (30-ago-2015)

----------

